# IUI Girls BFP PART 20



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Big   and masses of  to you all!

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Jules Good luck today hun!
Soon to be a mummy 
Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Miss Jules - thinking of you today on the way to meeting your baby!!  Hope you don't have to wait too long!

Lots of love,

Minkey x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Latest list - great to have so many new bumps!

Mummies            
   
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05 
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
LoubyLou - Katie Rose born 19/10/05 
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal – Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06


Bumps        

Miss Jules - EDD 18/05/06
Professor Waffle  - EDD 19/05/06
Tomsmummy - EDD 19/06/06 
VIL and Moosey – EDD 31/07/06
Charliezoom  - EDD 25/10/06
Shazia - EDD 26/10/06
Doods28 - EDD 02/11/06
Moomin - EDD 06/11/06
Katie 165 - EDD
Sweetcheeks  - EDD
Veronica - EDD
Leonora - EDD 08/12/06
Magpie -  
Britta - EDD
Elly - EDD
Going it Alone - EDD
Donna - EDD

Can I have any EDD's that I don't yet have please?!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Miss Jules just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you & your precious little bub today. Hoping all goes well sweetheart!!!  

Looking forward to hearing your news.

Nothing much happening here, my pool is hopefully arriving today so DH will have a go at putting it up in the bext few days. Just hope I get to use it as I've been told they will only allow me to go 12 days over before inducing me. Mind you having lots of backache & hipache recently but not sure what position Bee is in other than head down. I see the GP for an antenatal on Fri to see if we are still engaged (was 1/5 2 weeks ago) & I do feel like the head is lower than it was but who knows!!

Hi to Charlie, Minkey, NL, leonora, Oink, Billie, Elly, Tomsmummy (getting close now!!!) & anyone else I've missed.

xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning!

Charlie - you are always the first to post on a new thread   , you are so good posting so often!  How are you doing? When do you get your results? x

NL - Glad to hear that you & Thomas are well - he has much bigger feet that Agatha but then I guess she is a girly 2.5 F!  Pleased to hear that the ipod is a success.  DH has hurt his back so hasn't done any running for about a week now & is getting stressed about it, but he needs to heal the back first!

Congratulations to all the new BFP's!! Going it Alone, Britta and Donna - I have added you to the list, so let me know your due date when you get it & I will add it on as well.

Magpie - hope you are OK hun?  Any news? x

Elly - I have added you on to the list too - great news about the nuchal scan you must be so pleased.

Candy - hope you are OK?

How is everyone else?

We are fine - it was DH's birthday on Saturday so we went for a meal which was nice.  We then had lots of people over on Sunday for lunch which was good but hectic.  Monday was pretty quiet, just some gardening.  

I pranged the car yesterday  .  I scraped it on a post - it was so stupid and I think it is going to cost a fortune to repair, which we could do without now I have given up work.  Still these things happen I suppose.  On top of that I can't hear out of either of my ears  .  It happened before a few weeks ago, but was just one, this time it it both of them - I think it is all congested but I can't get a doctors appointment until Friday  .

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Good luck miss jules will be thinking of you and eagerly awaiting your news. 

Billie, how did you manage birth with spd any advice? Did it dissapear straight after?


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all, 

Just to let you know that after being in and out of the hospital for a couple of days last week, they confirmed that I'd had another miscarriage. As this is my 3rd consecutive miscarriage (I had one when I was 21) I went back to the hospital yesterday & had lots of blood tests done to see why this keeps happening. We should have an appointment  in a months time to discuss the results. So hopefully they will be able to give me some answers & more importantly some solutions.

Hope your all well,

Liz
x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello Liz,

  Take good care lovie and so very sorry for your loss. 

I really hope that the tests help out and they give you the answers you need.

Lots of love Charlie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Liz, I am so sorry to hear your news, I am heartbroken for you   I really hope you get some answers at your appointment, all my love.

Guys have just got my internet fixed had been down since Thursday   will catch up over the next few days, but just wanted to pass on my love, Miss Jules, must read back to find out whats going on with you, but then its May isn't it OMG hope for some good news soon x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello! 

Minkey - Oh hun, deaf in both ears sounds nasty, lil Agatha will get up to much mischief! i hope it eases a little for you and Friday comes by fast for the Doctor to have a look and see what it is all about. Get well soon.
Thanks for remembering me and my tests. 
Spooky as they came back today. The Triple Bloods have brought the risk up slightly from the Nuchal, it is still good and low risk.
I am so very pleased to see people on here having great results as it is so top for them. But it does make it harder for me to live with mine being so very much worse than theirs, I wouldn't wish this situation on anyone. I thought last summer was hard, loosing Willow was so very very hard, she was so wanted. This is so tough as I am pressured to make decisions that are so hard to live with either way. I still don't know what to do, I can't get a gut feeling or take on it. It is not easy for me to get pregnant, to get here has taken 4yrs, I now know my hubbie isn't well and I'd really like to know that this baby is OK. I've had a chat with ARC this morning and they've explained most people in this postion having gone through this, have a dignostic test regardless of the screening risks or have no tests at all. Only I can make the decision to feel Ok with the risk or have the diagnosic test. I feel so very alone.  

NL - 1 mile a day sounds great. Keep up the good work. Not into pop goes the weazle then?!

Looby - is lil one better now? Catching up on your sleep a little I hope? How are you?

Elly - Glad all went well and you are reassured. Fab news for you. Twins sound like they had as much fun as you!

Billie - top to hear from you and so pleased you and Abigail are doing well, if rather tired.

Candy - How are you?   and  xx  - Ah you have posted while I was typing. Good to have you back with us! So how are you?

Love to all mummies, bubs and bumps, Charlie xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Magpie - very sorry to hear your news - I really hope you can get some answers from all the tests.

You are in my thoughts,

Minkey x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Charlie - good to hear that the bloods have reduced the risks for you abit, but I am sorry that you feel that you are going through this alone.  What is the figure you now have in terms of risk?

Thinking of you,

Minkey xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Minkey,

How are you hun? You OK?

Sorry I confused the issue, it hasn't reduced the risk but made it slightly greater! I'll correct my wording for anyone else reading it!

I now have a rate of 1 in 491 (without the extra Down's weighting it is 1 in 998, but we can't go with that as we have to have the extra 1% added in case it happens again), the Nuchal alone was 1 in 611 (without the Down's weighting it was 1 in 1450 ish). The issue in my head is having been the 1 previously, it still hurts so much. I am scared to be the 1 again (lets face it someone has to be) but I'm scared to loose a healthy baby through an Amnio. 
My local hopsital where I had the Amnio for Willow at 21wks has not had a miscarriage to date with either operator but give out a risk of 0.5% as it is not accurate to say it is 0%.

Should I accept the risk factor or should I find out for sure? It is a cycle in my mind that never stops!

I had counselling yesterday and she was concerned that I'd gone out no more in the know than I had when I went in.

Yes I do feel very alone as not many people at all seem to understand how awful this situation is plus only I can make the dreaded decisions. When I lost Willow the whole thing was out of my hands and to a degree the decisions were made for me, somehow I got through it and got onto TX & got PG again which is absolutely blooming unbelievably marvellous. But the experience with Willow has left me with limited innocence / naivety and belief that it can all be OK. I am not the same person I was 12 months ago, situation and circumstance changes one. 
Plus I've been rocked by Hubbie getting diagnosed with MS. I know now that at some point his health is very likely to deteriorate and that is Ok but something we have to learn to live with.
However strong I am trying to be about this I do feel I am going round in circles in my mind and wishing that this wasn’t so difficult: the sale of Kleenex-tissues is surely escalating!! I want to feel happy with this pregnancy and enjoy expecting our much wanted baby.

Sorry to not be the brave, positive, optimistic, strong Charlie - but i cannot do that 24/7 and especially when faced with the what feels like the challenge from hell. I'm just not sure how much more strength I've got left.

I'm so sorry to burden you with my woes but would love to hear any ideas, feelings and help you can give.

Thanks for listening/reading. 

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oh Charlie,    

Well I am certainly no expert and absolutely wouldn't want to suggest what you should do - but I guess I can sum it up from a third party point of view without the same emotional interest that you have if that makes sense?

So - my first thing would be to say, yes with Willow you were the 1 in whatever, but what is the likelyhood of that happening twice? I know you have lost alot of that belief, but it really is the case and we are all "believing" for you.  Is the decision whether to have the Amnio now or to wait and see what the 20 week scan brings? Or are you saying whether to have it at all?

This must all be being made much harder with your DH's health problems and although I could never put myself in your shoes I appreciate what a worrying time you must be going through.

Lots of love,

Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Minkey,

Thanks for your reply. I have to have an extra 1% added to my risk factors for screening tests as it can happen again. Willow had the commonist form of Down's which is known to be random but they have to allow this extra 1% as it can and does happen to some people again. I spoke to ARC this morning who say that 99% of members don't have a problem again but as you can see from this some do. Any level of doubt does ya head in hence ARC's comments of most people in my position go onto have a CVS or Amnio.

Re: Amnio, I am unsure whether to have one now, before my Anomaly scan. If Anomaly scan shows soft markers again then that gives me my answer (I'll have an Amnio) but the scan again is screening and can only pick up 50% of the Down's cases for example. Am I best to find out now? Can I cope with not knowing if something has not been picked up? The Millon Dollar Question!

When I lost Willow and had all my genetic counselling I felt sure I'd go with a diagnostic test. To some extent I still do but when you've waited 4yrs for a bubs the risk of causing harm is scary!

A tough one and not sure how to get the answer.

Thanks for your support, you don't know how much it means  .

Much love Charlie xx


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi,  Just wanted to let you all know i had my first scan today, 6wk 4days, everything was fine, i saw his little heartbeat flashing and everything, wow, so so small though, its finally hit me though!! I'm pregnant!!!

Love to you all,
Britta xxx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Charlie

I'm not sure where to start here and whether I'll say the right thing.  As you know we have had similar experiences, all be it mine with Edwards rather than Downs.  I too like you always said I'd have the diagnostic test in the future but I was always adamant that if the baby had a chance then I would continue the pregnancy - unlike with Robbie when, like Willow, the decision was taken from me with the severity of his condition.

When it came to my nuchal, we had fairly good results but not excellent and were offered diagnostic tests.  I decided not to have them - as you say, we tried for so long, why risk what might be a perfectly healthy pregnancy.  That was our decision and a hard one to make.  I must admit that I did think often towards the end of my pregnancy about the 'what ifs' and was always thinking about being in the 1% again - I was with Robbie and with 3 m/c and although I knew things had to change, I was never sure when.

Anyway, Abi has arrived and is perfect and I think that fate helped me make the right decision.  Your luck has to change and I feel sure that it will be with this pregnancy.

All my love to you and DH.

Billie xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

*Britta -* Well done hun - fab news! I'm pleased for you to see lil jellybean and a good heartbeat. i hope it continues to sink in and make you  over the week and weekend.

*Billie - * Bless you for taking the time despite being a busy new mum. I cannot thank you enough for your care and understanding. Thanks for your kind words, I had a similar answer back from my Fetal Med Consultant and am taking on baord your points. I'm feeling a bit stronger today.

*Minkey -* Thanks also for taking the time for me.

*Oink - *Thanks for PM. It does mean so very much xx

We've agreed to sleep on it last night, talk tomight, sleep on it tonight, see how the appointment goes tomorrow, propably talk all weekend then make a decision if we can or haven't already!

We are torn with waiting for the 20wk scan and seeing what that brings (then only have Amnio if needs be - scan shows sommat not good) or having Amnio now. EErrrrrrrr it's so blooming hard. 
I must admit there is a level of dread re: Detailed Scan as that is when I found out Willow was poorly before things progressed to life-incompatible.
Guess I'll find my strength pot down in in the depths somewhere and find a way to get through this. Character building I believe this is called - yeah right!  

Thanks again and I'm so very sorry to be such a pain.

Best get off to work!

All my love,

Charlie xxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Dear Liz
So sorry to read your post. Sending you a big hug and hoping you get some answers when you have your apt.
Love N. Lass X


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

I always seem to do a long post just as a new thread gets started, so probably not read!!!!!!!!!! Not rewriting it tho!!

Britta - fantastic news about the scan and great you got to see heartbeat

Charlie - I wish there was something useful I could say. It is a very difficult decision to make and just know that whatever decision you make you will have made it for the right reasons. You really have had such a lot to deal with over the last year and despite everytjing you have been a tower of strength to everyone so don't ever feel guilty about sharing your woes. That's why this thread works, because people feel its the one place they can say how they really feel. 

Minkey - hope your ears sort themselves out soon, must be a horrible feeling. Hope DH's back gets better so he can get out running again. I went out last night and struggled,  bit achey so will have to watch I don't over do it. Has Agatha got cruiser shoes. Thomas loves his, if I haven't put them on he tries to put them on and the other night said 'bye bye shoes' as he was going to bed...v cute!

Billie- great to hear from you and that Abigail is doing so well. Thinking of you today as I know DH is back at work. Thomas and I are always around on a friday so when you are upto interviewing potential boyfriends let us know!

Candy - great to hear from you. How are you feeling at the mo? sending you a big hug and thinking of you.

Big hello to everyone else I've not mentioned but must dash and get organized. Thomas has had an ear infection so at home y'day, but better today so need to get his bag packed for childminders! He was very excited yesterday that the dr. gave him a sticker for being brave. He kept looking at it, then I put his coat on and he couldn't see it so Dr. gave him another one for his coat!
Love N. Lass X


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Charlie  -What a difficult decision you have to make. Billie's message seemed to make so much sense and one I would agree with if I was in a similar position. My dh and I spent many nights contemplating what to do about tests as I am 36 but came to conclusion that had waited soo long for this baby would just except whatever happened as I could not risk any tests that might put our baby at risk. I know things are more complicated for you and I really feel for you it must be engulfing your every waking moment. But like Billie says I am sure it is your turn for some good luck, you certainly deserve it. Good luck and will be thinking of you  x x x xx 

Liz - So sorry to hear your news, hope you get some answers and some much deserved luck to x x x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Charlie - sending hugs & love to you & Dh, I agree with Tomsmummy, Billie & NL. You're an incredibly brave couple & due some good luck - I really pray for you.

Liz sorry to hear your news, I hope the hospital can find a solution for you. You are also in my thoughts.

xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello ladies, babies and bumps,

I'm back! Had a lovely holiday (well 2 actually) and now back to work on the sunniest day of the year so far   . Feels like I haven't been away already.

Hope everyone is well. Haven't had time to catch up properly, but just wanted to say   and welcome to the newbies.

Miss Jules   and can't wait for your news.

Liz - so sorry hon  .

Charlie - Sorry to hear that things have not got any easier for you hon. I can't really give you any advice other than go with your   . 

My nausea seems to have gone now and I was up til after midnight for 3 nights in a row at the weekend which is good, but slightly worrying. Looking forward to my sneaky 2nd scan next Friday.

 to everyone else.

Catch up soon,

D x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all
we are still in the country but appear to be keeping the GP very busy with every illness possible at to moment!!

I have an ear infection at the moment, after having a stinking cold, Myles has has a chest infection (again), ear infection and now a viral infection with temps of 41!!!!

Gotta go to bed, I'm working tomorrow night, just been to pharmacy to get antibiotics!!!

Love to all
Oink xxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Just popped on to see if any news from Miss Jules!!
Am stressing today as have high blood pressure and trace of protein and have to be checked again next week. Am terrified of being put in hospital as have no one to look after ds and run my own business. Help!! Stressing will only make it worse but how do you switch your mind off!!! Anyone else had this?

Oink so sorry to hear you have all been unwell and hope you all feel better soon. What a lovely photo of Myles


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

Had some photos taken at mothercare yesterday, put J in his christening suit as don't really have any photos of him in it, he was an angel and so smiley, posted one in the gallery along with this mornings allotment shot, just before he crawled arcoss my row of pototoes and pulled out all the stakes.

Oink sorry you guys are still under the weather hoping this sun will help heal you, sun always makes me feel better, although I think its not going to last 

Doods, hope you had a lovely time, glad you are feeling better

Charlie I feel for you and your decisions, I hope that whatever choice you make things will be ok, no point me telling you what I owuld do as I have not been in your situation, but here if you need us/me, you are never a pain x

NL I am great thanks for asking, had the most positive chat with my boss yesterday and things are looking on the up, hope Thomas is fully recovered, love the sticker idea, something for the memory box me thinks, how is the training going ?

Billie fab to hear from you & Minkey how frightening, do they not do emergency appointments at your doctors ? hope you are ok

Sorry Tomsmummy I haven't had that, I know the protein is quite common, hope that things settle dowm and that you don't have to be admitted.

Apologise to those not mentioned, but I really must jump in shower, covered in mud from the allotment and seeing a friend at 2, little man is fast asleep, C xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

No News from Miss Jules

Tomsmummy not had protein in my urine but i guess a one off is not too worrying, if it happens more than once I think it could be a sign of pre-eclampsia but don't quote me on that as I'm sure its not always the case. I had an antenatal today with the GP - blood pressure slightly up but urine & hb fine. Then she worried me by asking if I'd had movements which I had but then she asked me if I was sure I'm a little concerned about my BP but feel fine otherise, was a little stressed at the surgery as they were running late & had to cancel my hair cut plus it's soooo hot today (& having hot flushes as well) so I guess that could explain a higher/borderline bp? She also added that if I'm concerned about anything to go back or to pop into the birth centre - I feel ok but now I'm worrying cos she sounded worried (HELP!)

She couldn't tell how far engaged I am (not being a m/w) so I don't even know if Bee is still heading south as he/she should be. ARGGHHHHH now I'm even more worried.

any words of advice or anything to calm me down?

Gill
xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi All,

Firstly - Huge thanks so very much for you lovely ladies who came to the rescue with your lovely support.

Miss Jules - Any news? How are you doing?

Oink - Hun I'm hoping those nasty illnesses have gotten better, are the antibiotics kicking in? One of the girls here has had a similar issue of continual colds and infections and lil one getting chest infections every few weeks, she has resorted to a Homeopath - not totally believing in it but went with it and it appears to be working. I hope you managed to make it through work ok, was it a night shift? I hope a good weekend can be had. What have you planned for you both & piglet?

NL - How are the aches? Do you need a few rest days lovie? Don't burn out on us! How can we sponsor you, can you set something up online?

Tomsmummy - did you find anything of help with cushion for SPD? How is it? Managaged anymore floating in pools of water? How are you feeling about getting work complete and becoming a mummy again? All Planned?
While typing I saw you are worried - oh hun I hope Blood pressure has gone down at next check. How are you fixed for getting work buttoned to get stress number one off you? Are you single mum, or not got man to be able to do boy looking after in correct hours? Can a relative or good friend lend a hand, can you get this set just to get your mind at rest and *hopefully* you won't need it? Keep us informed love, hope all works out tobe a scare and not a reality.

Doods - So pleased your hols went well and please post some images up as I would love to share in the fab scenery and wonder you have seen! Glad sickiness is leaving you at last. Not long to the sneaky scan next Friday!

Liz - I hope you are ok my love.

Candy - How are you? All Ok with you and moving boy? You also posted while I was typing away - good to hear you had postive chat with boss. How are things?

Britta - i hope you have breezed through the week! How are you?

Minkey - How are you? Have you seen Gp today? Are you feeling better?

Professor Waffle - I'm sure that lil one has gone down a bit - bound to have! I'm sure you are nearly there now and lil one will meet you soon. They are a bit pants sometimes aren't they?! Sounds like stress & heat had put the blood pressure up a little too. Try to relax hun, easier said than done I know, sure lil one is doing all the right things and the more you relax the more it will. Lots of hip circling will get lil one into position! And laughter - get a comedy DVD out and hip cirlce while whating it!!

We had a good appointment this morning, the consultant is very nice and empathetic. I had a good info from my Fetal Med consultant too. Had a fudge around on the net and realised that some people are getting results in the 4000 cos the precence of a Nasal Bone is being added to the results and this can be 3 fold the result (ie if ones result without nasal bone added is 1 in 1450 then with it added it would be 1 in 4350) - but my consultant wants to wait for the research on this to be more conclusive so makes a note of presence or absence but doesn't add it to the risk factor.

So with all this and the fact that we are so close now to the detailed anomaly scan we have decided to try to stick it out until after the anomaly scan and see what that brings.

If anxiety gets too much before or after that time we can still go for the Amnio, our local hospital does have a good rate with neither oporator having had a miscarriage yet and performing over 100 each per year so that is reassuring. I've been told it is a little safer should one have an amnio later too.

Don't tell anyone but I get a sneaky extra scan too - they have offered to scan me at local hospital as well as me getting one at the Fetal Med unit! So I get double reassurance as two scans (one by an Ultrasonographer & one by a very experience consultant in fetal medicine) plus we get a double look at our bubs! He agreed we need all the reassurance and bonding we can get!

So I feel a fair bit happier if a little bit wobbly but I can change my mind should I wish or need to. I'm sure I'm gonna struggle when I have to tell more people our news and they say lots of innapropriate comments so BIG apologies in advance for any future rants from me!

I cannot thank you enough for your help in getting me to this conclusion.

Happy Weekend - what are you all up to then?

With much love to all Mummies, Bubs and bump rubs to you fellow bumps, Charlie xxx

PS who has knicked the spell check button? Soz if this is full of pants spelling!!!


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi All,

Only really had a chance to quckly scan thru  

What a week, madam has been crying every day for over a week - very unusual 
then saturday night she was violently sick and on monday her temp shot up to 40.5    off we went to the out of hours doc - and they said it was an upper resp infection. Nothing they could do just keep on with the calpol / nurofen. this carried on on/off til 3am yesterday morn when her temp shot up to 41.1
( to say i panicked would be an understatement     ) 

Finally got to see my doctor yesterday, who took one look in her ears and diagnosed a severe ear infection. Why didnt they check that on monday     then she could have started the antibiotic's sooner and not have had to suffer 3 extra days    

Anyway - hopefully shouldnt be long and she will be on the mend.

Just enough time for quick personals - but will be back later  

Charlie - just sending the biggest hugs i can find for you at the mo - you know where i am if you need me ( sorry not replied to text - madam has been keeping me rather busy )

Candy - in answer to your nursery Q - i went with the one that felt like home to me - we looked at 5 - most of them really only wanted to take her for 2 days as they say they dont settle if they do less - this one was quite happy to take her one day - but did point out the above - she is currently doing 2 days whilst she gets used to it.  

oops had better go - Love to all 
Back later 
xxxxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi there,

A quick post while Agatha peruses her Maisie books - it may not last long!

Went to the doctors today about my ears & he gave me some nasal spray & told me to come back in 2 weeks if it is no better   .  I can't hear for goodness sake & I've got to wait 2 weeks  .  So, rant over!

Charlie - it sounds like you had a good appt with the consultant.  I hope you & DH are OK, you know where we are if you need us, this is what we are hear for sweetheart xx

Candy - fab piccie of Jacob at the allotment - he is so gorgeous - I always wanted two blond boys myself when I was about 15, he is just what I pictured then  .  Sadly I married a dark haired man & got a mousey girl  .

NL - yes Agatha has cruising shoes, in fact we are onto her second pair as she grew out of the first ones.  Despite the fact she can't walk yet she spends most of the time on her feet so has had good wear from them - they are very expensive aren't they.

Britta - fab news about your scan!

Doods - pleased to hear that you had a good holiday

Oink - sorry you & Myles have been poorly again, hope you are both ok

PW - my advice to you to relax is to re-book the hair appointment & a massage as well  .  Put you feet up & rest!!!  In fact that is not advice, it's an order  

Looby - poor Katie, I hope she is feeling a bit better, what a fright you must have had.

I hope everyone else is Ok & enjoying the good weather (it's over tomorrow!)  I have washed everything in site & it is currently hanging on the line drying.

Got to dash Maisie will stall no longer.................

Minkey x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

Sorry I haven't caught up on all the posts yet.

Charlie, I have no idea what you are going through with this pregnancy and I cried for you when you lost Willow. I am sorry I can not offer any advice for you but having never been in your situation it wouldn't be fair for me to even try. Sorry that DH has been diagnosed with MS is he in the eary stages? My mum has MS so I know what living with it can be like and no 2 people are the same the illness just isn't like that. I f I can be of any help or you have ny questions then please ask and I'll answer if I can.

I had another scan yesterday and all is fine with the twins so far, its such a scary experience still can't believe its twins! they had grown so much in 2 weeks could see the head and arms forming it was fantastic.

Love to everyone

Donna xx


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hello everyone

Charliezoom I am sorry you are having such a difficult time. My posting my nuchal result was really insensitive.  I'm really sorry.  I am sure that making a decision on the yes/no amnio was so hard but I'm glad to hear that you've come to one.  We talked both this time and the last about what we'd do if we were offered further diagnostic tests but talking about it and having to make a decision are two different things. My heart goes out to you.

Elly xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

I hope you have all had a good weekend and those that went to the meet had a  fab time - good photos!
Hopefully I can make the next one, not great timing this time, sorry!

Elly - That is a lovely thing to say, you can however post whatever on here and don't get me wrong I am very happy for you to have a fab risk (someone on Bun-in-Oven trimesters after a loss had a similar low risk too, it wasn't just your risk that I'd seen in the 4000's). Thank you for your kind words  . 
It has been and is a tough time for me & DH. I knew the next pregnancy would be but detached myself from that and delt with one thing at a time, I didn't however foresee DH getting an MS diagnosis to deal with at such a tough time as well. But I do thank you all for being there and helping me through this.
Have you told your Dad about the new bubs yet? How is he being? I hope supportive is the answer, is that the case? How are you doing?

Love to you all and really hope fab weekends have been had - wot poop weather   !

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

I hope you have had good weekends - we had some quite nice weather here in the end so I have got alot of gardening done today.

Any news from Miss Jules?

Hope everyone is well,

Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello all!

Those at the meet, looks like you had a good time!

Miss Jules - I hope all has gone well and you are all OK.

Minkey - Glad you had good weather and gardening was productive. Did you get up to much else?

How are you all, what have you all been up to?

LOL Charlie xxx


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Charliezoom thanks for your note.  I don't know anything about MS so won't presume to offer advice but I am thinking of you lots.  Life is so damn hard sometimes.

Miss Jules I hope all is well.

Minkey I'm jealous about the gardening. Its one thing DH and I used to do so much and now only ever seem to have the time to go "Oh it's a complete disaster", mow the lawn and then feel miserable about how it's gone to pot. I hope we can train the boys to help soon. So far their "helping" has been more destructive than productive but it is early days.

I've told work now (who were OK if a little surprised) and my Dad last week.  He was a bit difficult to start off with but has come round now and being really caring in a dad kind of way. I do understand why he's so worried though.  Last time I developed a very severe form of postnatal depression which took the form of excessive sleeplessness and various disturbing things and meant I was on seriously heavy tranquilisers for a couple of months.  It meant extra stress for the family as a whole at a time when because the boys were so premature we were already pretty stressed.  The chances of me developing the same thing this time are pretty high and so he's quite worried.  But on the plus side this time we are prepared and fingers crossed no SCBU but you can never tell.

Love to everyone else and glad to hear the meet up was such a success

Elly xx

Elly xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Professor Waffle - how is it going? How are you? Any news on how lil one is engaged to? What date will they let you go over to, sorry - I have forgotten? I do hope lil one has headed south some more and you are doing well. Any chance of sorting life out enough to relax?

Tomsmummy - How are you? Has life settled a bit more?

Donna - Fab news on the scan so glad things are going well. I remember you from IUI thread and your support when i lost Willow, thanks hun. How is life for you at the mo? You OK? Thanks again for your kind words x

Ellie - I'm so glad you have told your Dad and he is being as good as to be expected! I am guessing he will improve as it sinks in more. 
I'm sure you must have great dread after last time, being so ill must have been very frightening for you. I'm so very sorry that this has happened to you. Do you have access to a therapist to assist you? Like you say you are prepared this time so all the family, friends and most importantly the medics can all look out for you. I truly hope you don't get PND again, but that if you do it is managed well and in the best way for and your lil ones. 
I can understand some of the stresses of SCBU having had a neice on SCBU late last year and again I hope that there is no reason to assume you will be there again as this tme you are with a singleton, but also the medics will be prepared and I'm sure will take extra care of you around those times.
How are you feeling about the baby and birth and pregnancy, i know it was such a shock when you found out? Has it all sunk in a bit mroe now? How is the shopping for triple buggies going?
Telling work is always a big step and a major milestone - well done! How many days are you currently working? As an employer I can see both sides, it is scary when a member of staff is going to leave your precious team but as an employee you have so many rights and entitlements that you should take advantage of. Will you miss work or secretly looking forward to mat leave again?
Oh Gardens - I do leave that to Dh & FIL if at all possible! I will do planting and growing of plants for eating but cannot find the patience for the other bits unless having a spurt of energy! i hope you find a way to train the boys - sounds like a cunning plan!

Oh goodie the spell check button is back! Yippppeee! Oh pants it is not working!

I've just gotten back from a Pampered Chef party, I don't go into all this party stuff where you feel obliged to purchase things you don't want but I am impressed it was pretty good.

Love to all and look forward to hearing your news you quiet bunch! Charlie xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning Everyone  

Sorry I haven't been around much but have been feeling absolutely shattered the last few days, and it has been a struggle even at work.  Starting work at 6am really does not help, thankfully starting later tomorrow and have a day off on Thursday so hoping to catch up on some sleep.

So how is everyone doing?

Bubs is fine..... I assume ...... bump is growing ..... next scan is 22 May which is when I will be 16 weeks and when I will see my consultant again.  I am still having the acupuncture for the sickness, which thankfully only tends to be first thing in the morning.

I will try and catch up with you later, but I am at work at the moment     

Lots of love and bump rubs

Moomin
xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi All,

Moomin - I can empathise with your sickness - I had severe sickness throughout my pregancy (called hypemesis) and it was dreadful.  Is the acupunture working?  I am interested if we ever manage to have another one  .  I also chewed in ginger chewing gum which I found helped abit.  

Elly - Agatha is no help in the garden either   .  She likes to crawl behind the shed into the compost pile or eat the gravel!  Therefore you have to keep a constant eye on her and don't get much done at all.  She is also rather partial to squishing ants, yuck   The gardening is mainky for her benefit - we are turning the shed around to fit a little playhouse in for her and also have taken down a huge bush near the house to make the patio a bit bigger (better space for her wheelybug!).  Glad to hear that your Dad/work were OK with you news xx

Charlie - how are you doing? xx

Donna - pleased your scan went well.

How is everyone else?  We are off to see Agatha's godmother this afternoon - she has been in Australia for 3 weeks, so I am looking forward to a catch-up.

Take care all,

Minkey x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Sorry I haven been on much but have been really busy. Have told my work that I am pg and they were really good - even got me a huge bouquet of flowers. I have to have a risk assessment by our occupational health nurse to see if there are bits of job which I have to stop. I am worried that she is going to stop me from going to a conference in Dubai in 2 weeks - did any of you lovely ladies fly while you were pregnant?

Also DP and I might have found a house which we BOTH like! We have looked at a few and couldn't agree on any until now. Only drawback is the garden backs on to a main road so we have to decide if we can live with that. Going for a second viewing on Saturday so hoping no one gets in first.

Sorry that was a bit ME!

Nice to hear everyones gardening stories - especially the ants - lovely. Hope you and Agatha have a good day with her godmother.

Moomin - sorry to hear that the sickness is still getting you. I really feel for you hon. Hopefully it will pass soon. Not too long til your scan now - you must be desperate to see bubs again. 

Miss Jules - Hope all is well with you and you are too busy enjoying your little one to post.

PW - not too long until it is your turn. I think you and Jules were the first BFPs I saw when I joined this board - where has the time gone.

Elly - Glad that your work and your Dad took the news well. 

Donna - Glad the scan went well.

Charlie - Hope you are ok and managing to relax a bit. i think we got our wires crossed a bit about my holiday. I went to Norway for a few days then came back and went canal boating from Stoke. Can post some photos, but the scenery in Stoke wasn't great  . Actually it was very nice but not too unusual.

Big   to Morgan and the boys, Candy and Jacob, Louby and Katie, Billie and Abi, Oink and Myles, NL and Thomas, Tomsmummy, Britta and anyone I've missed.

D x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Just a quick update for those who were asking about me!

I had a show yesterday which developed into contractions overnight but now seem to have slowed down again! It's def not BH's but no set pattern yet to according to the birth centre it's ver early stages of labour. It looks like there won't be enough m/ws for my home birth but I'm seeing the community one this afternoon so should have a better idea of what is what!

Sorry it's so brief, just so uncomfy sat at the pc right now & trying to breath through a contaction! 

Miss Jules - are you ok hun?

Hi to everyone else, bumps, mummies to be, babies (small & toddling) & yummy mummies out there


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

*Professor Waffle -* Not long now till you meet your lil one! 
*I really hope that they can do the homebirth* and that the contractions start moving up a gear.    !! Keep us informed.

*Doods -* No wires crossed I want to see piccies of Norway please! Glad you have told work, how lovely to get flowers, what loves they are! I hope the meeting with risk assessment from occupational health goes well - I didn't fly out of choice and won't fly again this time, it is a personal choice and up to you and your care givers to decide.

*Moomin - * Sorry you are struggling hun and that sickness is still with you, that must be draining you more too. I hope you have good stuff planned for your day off - lots of TLC?! What are you gonna do?

*Minkey -* Have a great afternoon with Agatha's Godmother. Wow lots to catch up on if you haven't seen her for 3 weeks and all that OZ talk I can hear you now ! Lovely day it has turned out to be, have fun in the sun!
 for asking about me. 
DH gets to meet his MS nurse today yiipppeee, some support at blooming last! But I've just taken him home  as he sneezed this morning and did his back in! The nurse will think his MS is REALLY bad - we'll have a Stana-stairlife fitted by the time I get home! 

I am OK but still finding it a bit tough. Having the odd day when I wonder if i am doing the right thing and have to give myself a swift slap! 
We're having the when to / how to tell people, discussion at mo. It is hard to know what to do as we are telling people who know about Willow and witnessed the trauma of finding out she was poorly through to birth and burial. We will be telling people that we have wonderful news but with a blooming big BUT of a caviat that we don't yet feel confident that all is Ok with this lil one. Which is so hard for people to grasp and understand and take in. I feel cruel telling people good news with a caviat of not so good news (one thing that would have been easier had I had an Amnio - we would have been in ordinary circumstances of the 'normal' level of worries not these extra-ordinary worries) as people just want to be happy for you don't they? They too want and need reassurance that all is Ok this time. We want and need their support and understanding.
I can only think of saying that; We are really happy and that so far the experts are saying it is looking good but we do have a 20wk scan in a months time and need to see what that shows so it is still an anxious time for us. 
Errrr why can't it be easy? 
Sorry to throw my toys out the pram but I am struggling with this one - words of wisdom as always, v welcome so fire away!

Sorry - enough of me and my woes!

Hope you are all having a good day?! 

Love to all, Charlie xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Finally got to see my GP and I am booked to see the midwife next week, was told appoitment can take an hour   what do they do?

Charlie I wish I could offer words of wisdom all I can say is maybe it will be easier for you when you tell people as I am sure they will support you and you will have more people to share this with and of course everyone will be over the moon to find out you are pregnant again. I am sure people will be worried for you and the lil one but fingers crossed all is fine this time, I am sure the scan seems an age away but it will be here soon and I am really hoping it is able to reassure you that all is fine x x x
I hope DH gets on ok with his MS nurse, my mums is great a real support to my mum and she is good and shifting the doc's around when appoitments are needed to  

Hope everyone else is doing well, there are a few people having babies or who have recently had so hope you are all doing ok to

Donna xx


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

hello everyone. i have not been on here for a long time. feel like there is a lot to catch up on. not much news from me. we are still trying for a baby naturally. had our third go this month so fingers crossed but i doubt it as only did it on one of the days again as went out and got drunk on the second night and forgot to do it! not really what i should be doing when trying to get pregnant. not just the lack of sex but i suppose alcholol is not that good. good to relax with one or two glasses but more than that is a bit naughty. 
i have actually started going to the gym again; i have not excercised in 3 years. i find it so boring but i am a stone over weight and want to get fit in hope that this will increase my chances in pregnancy. also off on holiday soon and this will be the first time i feel too embarassed to wear a bikini because of my weight. will stick to a swim suit and a sarong.
looking forward to the summer though. it is always a good way of improving my mood and outlook.
by the way has anyone tried one of those fertility tests from boots yet? they are about 90 quid but they test male and female fertility. i want to give it a go if i don't get pregnant after 4 months of trying as i want to find out if there is any problem with my husbands sperm. there was before when we tried to conceive our last baby poppy. hence why we had IUI. i just wondered what anyones thoughts were on them?


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Doods - I flew while pregnant, but it was not until I was about 24 weeks.  It was fine and they looked after me very well on the plane (I was really sick, but that was me & my pregnancy   ).  I think it is personal choice if you are happy to do it then do - I felt at that stage I was OK to fly.

Can't stop cooking for Agatha to do, she is at nusery so I have kedgeree, beef casserole & bolognaise sauce to make large quatities of to freeze!

Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi !

Donna - thanks so very much hun. You are a top girlie to help me out. How's ya doing? Work and life Ok? Bump good?
Is your mum's MS OK, how long ago was she diagnoses? Dh got on well - the nurse is wonderful top chap, gave him loads of info sorted him out with Physio & Counsellor and gave him top tips. Said what he is feeling is normal and explained the processes of him & others around him learning to deal with it. So all good and a great help.
His back has improved a little today so not so  or  up, is in work - surprise NOT!!
Oh the midwife appointment is most dissapointing! They allow longer as they have to fill in a booklet and ask questions about your and your immediate families health, take blood pressure and do urine check (so take a wee with you) plus weight and height, discuss your want on blood and screening tests. They then should book your scans, do you get a 12wk one in your area?
Exciting to have things moving on hun, hope all goes well and she is a nice one that you get on with which i am sure you will they are mostly lovely.

Minkey - sounds wonderful food recipes, will Agatha share some? I'll be round in a mo  ! How was your catch up with Agatha's God mum yesterday?

Scarlett - Oh dear too  to   ! I know a fair bit about those kits and think they are a good idea as long as one has understanding of their limitations ie you may have PCOS or Endo etc etc and this wouldn't show it up. It does check DH sperm count (does it do motility etc?) and your premenopausal levels doesn't it? They are probabably cheaper online. It is that or the GP isn't it? I would guess the Gp would be willing to do initial tests like SA and initial bloods as you had issues before, may be worth a chat and cheaper than 90 quid!
How are your lil ones doing? Hope   in gym is OK, join me and Northern Lass and get an ipod makes it all worthwhile, good luck with weight loss go girl! Where are you off to on hols?

Miss Jules and Professor Waffle - any news lovies?   

Love to all and enjoy the   , Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Charlie!

The kedgeree is done, casserole in the oven & bolognaise simmering - it's all for madam, me & DH don't eat nearly as well as she does   .  She eats like a queen .

Minkey x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Just sneaking a quick post in while I'm at work so no time for personals but I just wanted to wish Professor Waffle tons of luck!! You must be so excited now and I hope you ahve a speedy and painless and calm delivery at home!

Good luck to Miss Jules too = or maybe its already happened?
xxx Morgan

p.s. Oliver is crawling now - yay!  He is coming along really well and doing lots of exploring of places that Robin has shown him     Robin is climbing the stairs now and very quickly too    Let him out of your sight for a minute and suddenly he's upstairs in the bedroom!
Posted a few recent piccies in my gallery


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Just popped on while Tom in bath to see if any news from miss jules or prof waffle!!! So excited for you both and look forward to some  news soon.
Hi to everyone else and catch up soon


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi!

Minkey - top food for madam then - that is what keeps her so gorgeous! How are you? Got much planned for the weekend?

Morgan - scary Robin's stairs climbing - wow what a mover! So very pleased that Oliver has gotten on the move, you must be pleased if a little frazzled?! How are you?

Tomsmummy - how are you, work and spd doing?

Love to Prof Waffle & Jules xx

Northern Lass, Oink, Scarlet, Thirtysix, Candy, LoubyLou, VIL, Doods, Katie 165, Veronica, Leonora, Britta, Elly, Going it Alone, Donna, Moomin (saw you posting on 2nd tri in bun-in-oven but we miss you on here), shazia and anyone else I have missed - how are you all? Lots of love to you all.

Charlie xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Charlie - I am still here, to be honest I am not posting that much at the moment, I am so tired, but I am still keeping up to date with everyone's news etc.

How are you doing?  I'm ok apart from the tiredness, sleeping for England at the moment.  But thankfully the sickness seems to have passed at long last!!!1

Anything nice planned for the weekend?  We are off to our neighbours tonight for a meal, and then I am working all weekend.       

I suppose I had better get on and do some work, yup I'm at work again early!!!!

Catch you later

Moomin
xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

Oh I'm so sorry you are suffering hun. Are the shifts finishing you off? You managing to sleep though which is good. Hopefully you'll get a new lease of lin the next few weeks now sickness has gone and body recovered you'll soon get some energy.

Have a top time at Neighbours, are they a good laugh? Oh poo to be working, what day off you getting next week?

We are hoping to get out on DH's sisters boat - Oh not sure if excited or scared! Mini speed boat, kids will be on it too so can't be too scary! 
Baby sitting my neice (fairly god daughter) on sunday (top!) so sis and hubbie can get a meal out and catch up as he's been away in RAF thing for 3 weeks. Chillin and chores plus a bit of walking and a gym visit will just about do it I think.

Have a good one!

Charlie xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Morning everyone,

Hope you are all well.

Moomin so glad the sickness has subsided at last. Hope work isn't too bad.

Charlie I'm trying to get the Norway photos off DPs phone, but nothing too exciting as we only saw Kristiansand and the zoo - didn't really get to the amazing scenery bits - maybe next time when I don't have morning sickness!

Still no news from Miss Jules and PW  

Well I'm off for my sneaky scan this afternoon and really looking forward to seeing bubs again. Not too apprehensive yet either. At the weekend DP and I are hoping to buy a house   . We saw it on Monday and really like it and are going back for a second viewing tomorrow and hoping to put an offer in.

Hope you all have a good weekend.

D x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Doods - hope scan is full of goodness and excitment - enjoy it hun. 
How is the sickness for you at mo? 
Hope all goes well with the house and glad you've managed to decide on one! Good luck, all exciting for you, wonderful 
Have a good weekend.

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

What a lovely few days we are having!  Agatha & I spent most of yesterday in the park with her NCT baby friends getting up to mischief!  I have a little girl who will NOT wear her sun hat .  I spent the whole time chasing after her pulling her back into the shade because she has pulled it off & cast it aside again   .

Doods - how exciting to be buying a house - I would love to move.  Enjoy your scan!

Charlie - I hope you get onto the boat this weekend - we are doing more gardening & then are off to a party on Saturday night - I can't remember the last time we went to a party   .  It is one of my friends birthday so the sitter is booked until late & off we go!

Morgan - well done Oli!! 

Hope everyone else is well - Miss Jules - where are you?!

Minkey x


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

Good luck miss jules and professor waffle. how exciting. 
hello everyone else. hope you are all enjoying the wonderful weather.....well at the moment now it is raining but the day has been fantastic. 
charlie zoom thanks for your answer to my questions on the fertility tests you can buy from boots. i had a quick peek and they are both abou 90 quid and do different things. i did not get to read them properly as i was in a rush. i am not sure what you mean by sa? i had a blood test done about two weeks ago for full blood counts as i was experiencing lots of headaches but nothing else. i had pcos and endo but had the ovarian diathermy or drilling done before getting pregnant with my last baby (bfp after 2nd IUI in Paris). at the time i was not getting pregnant after the op with the help of clomid (arrgh) and after 3 mths of that i had menapaur and without sucess and they then did the sperm test da dah after 18mths of trying my husband had a sperm problem. within 3 mths of stopping smoking reducing caffiene and jogging along with iui i became pregnant.
so i don't want to go through wasted time trying again when he may have a problem. he does not smoke and has not for 2 years. i did get pregant after i had my iui baby at 5 mths later but had a miscarriage at about 10 weeks. i feel reluctant to ask the doc to do something as they are rubbish so will try the kits first as i am waiting now to see if i am pregnant from last weeks test sticks saying ovulation and having bms. however i don't feel pregnant. my gyno who saw me after my miscarriage and did the d and c (previously did my pcos diathermy) said after 6 mths of trying to come and see him............only been 3 mths but i hate wasting precious time.
so think i will get a kit tomorrow or next week when husband is not with me as would be too embarrased that is another problem. he would not want to go and od that test again if he could avoid it. i think i will ask my gp to do the test they do at 21 days to see if i am ovulating and ask to be referred to a gyno as my periods are irregular. you have to be referred. i have private medical insurance but i am not sure what happens when you get referred for tying to conceive without success so i think you have to go down the routine of something gyno which for me is the true fact of irregular periods and bad headaches. they are anything from 26 to 32 day cycle. i have never been that irregular so i am a bit worried. 
on a brighter note i have started excercising again and hoping that will make me more positive and give me the lift i need. i really want to be pregnant but i must say i am not totally desperate like i was the last time. looking back i can see i was clearly depressed and felt my life was useless if i did not have another baby. i already have a 4 year old and a 15 mth old iui.........i do love babies and children and other peoples. 
i think for me this time round it is easier as of course i now have two children plus the fact that i know IUI does work from my own experience and from being on here and would happily go down that route if necessary. it was well worth all the stress. 
well i have gone on and on now and basically answered some of my own questions...buy one of the kits, get my gp to do some blood tests and then referred if my periods are still irregular.
going for a bath now to ease my gym aching joints. so unfit.x


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hello again.

Sorry I haven't posted for a while. Had a horrible feeling that that I'd crossed over to the BFP threads too soon so I stayed away!!! 

I will catch up on personals as I get to know you all, those that I don't already know that is!

As for me. Had my seven week scan today and despite having four follies growing on first scan and that going to one lead follie there were TWO strong heartbeats. So I'm in shock. I still can't believe that I'm pregnant let alone with twins!!!

Huge hugs to everyone, bumps and all.

Love Sam xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello 

Going it Alone - Congrats on twinnies! Bet that was a shock I was in same boat of lots then down to one viable follie, wow I wonder if it is two eggies or one split and they are identical - time will tell! How are you feeling? Are you OK?
So good to hear from you. We missed you hun.

Scarlet - Good luck with test if you buy it and with whatever you decide on treatment. By SA I meant sperm analysis. I hope things work out for you and it does sound like you are feeling more relaxed as you don't have the deseration of needing a lil one with two lovely children already, hopefully this will help keep perspective. I am very sorry for your miscarried angel.
I do remember quite a bit of your history as I was posting on here last year when pregnant with Willow (before we sadly lost her in July). 
I'm glad you have answered some of your own questions! I hope the gym is gettting easier for you. Have a good weekend.

Love and night night to you all! Charlie xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Going it alone, fantastic news about the twins! could they tell you at the scan if they were identical or not? I have been told that mine aren't as they are clearly in 2 seperate sacs. congratulations! its scary though isn't it!

Charlie my mum was diagnosed about 10 years ago and is still very mobile, she does have to pace herslef and gets very tired if she over does it. its a case of knowing your own limits and she pushes hers to the max  
Her left hand goes numb sometimes and that is getting more often now and she sufferes with joint pain put still manages to be mobile and active. My mum does burn herslef a lot though when she is cooking because when she touches something hot it takes ages for the meassage to get to her brain that it is hurting her and by the time it does she has already burnt herself, if that makes sense. That is my mum in a nut shell feel free to ask any questions if you want tom I haven't gone into detail as don't want to bore you so anything you want to know just ask.

Miss Jules and Proff waffle hope you are both ok and we hear good news soon.

I have been feeling very weak this week and sickness has been at its worst! although I am lucky because I can keep food down so I know it could be worse. Just hoping it is beginning to pass now as it is really getting me down even though I know its all worth it.

Donna xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

I am useless with ths pc  Should be attached PW's News

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,57695.msg772024/topicseen.html#msg772024

Congratulations Gill & Dh  

Hope everyone is having a good weekend

Looby xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks Looby

*Congratulations Professor Waffle on the birth of Nathan *
       

Grand News! I hope all continues well and you are all loving getting to know each other, enjoy every minute of it my love!
Loads of  from Charlie xxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS PROF WAFFLE & DH ON THE BIRTH OF NATHAN. You must be thrilled. love the name and cant wait to see the photos and hear your story  x x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Congratulations PW on the birth of Nathan!!! - He looks gorgeous!

Minkey x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Mummies              
   
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05 
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
LoubyLou - Katie Rose born 19/10/05 
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal – Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06


Bumps          

Miss Jules - EDD 18/05/06
Tomsmummy - EDD 19/06/06 
VIL and Moosey – EDD 31/07/06
MandaW - EDD 20/08/06
Charliezoom  - EDD 25/10/06
Shazia - EDD 26/10/06
Doods28 - EDD 02/11/06
Moomin - EDD 06/11/06
Katie 165 - EDD
Sweetcheeks  - EDD
Veronica - EDD
Leonora - EDD 08/12/06
Britta - EDD
Elly - EDD
Going it Alone - EDD
Donna - EDD


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Oooh I love it when we get a new list as I know it means we have got a new baby!
Congrats to Gill on the birth of gorgeous baby Nathan.

Going it Alone - huge congrats on your twinnies.  It will take a while but the shock will subside a bit.  I still can't believe I have twins most days  

Donna - sorry to hear you are feeling so sick.  Have you tried seabands?  Probably won't even touch it, but worth a try.  Also nibbling at crackers and stuff might help a little.  Hope it goes away very soon. 

Scarlet - good luck with whatever you decide to do - it's a long and complicated journey, eh?

Minkey - a party? What's one of those then?    Hope you had a great time.

Doods -how was the scan? Good luck with your house.

Charlie - the boat sounds like fun, hope you have had a fab time.  What a busy weekend - dont' know where you fit the chillin' in!

Moomin - you enjoy sleeping for England -its obviously what your body needs right now.

cands - how are you and J hon?

We had a good weekend - took the boys to the swings again - they LOVE it!  But yesterday I was very hormonal and they seem to sense it and act up so I had 2 babies screaming and yelling and refusing to eat all day while dh cut down the conifers in the garden with his mate and then sloped off to the pub     Garden looks great though and the boys are at nursery today so I have time to sort myself out instead of barking at them, poor boys.  Honestly, my hormones are still not right since the boys were born - I become a total monster at around ovulation time.

Sppose I should do some work .....
xxx Morgan


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Awww Morgan bless you being hormonal, I reckon its your body wanting another set of twins  glad the garden is looking good, must be very hard when you have to little terrors to look after  , was really pleased to see that Oli is crawling around now, he must be loving all this exploring.  

We have loved the few nice days, borrowed my sisters sun canope Friday and had 6 of his little friends over to play in the ball bit etc, the garden looked like a bomp site by the end of it, but we all had such a lovely day, J has now got into sand and mud, using a little spade and rake type thing I brought him, by playing with that he is less likely to eat it and boy the temper tantrums are huge when its time to stop playing in it !

Going it Alone, what akmazing news, congratulations, we very interesting to find out if they are identical or not when the time comes.

Donna, sorry you are feeling sick, can fully relate to that x

Congratulations PW on the birth of your beautiful son Nathan and to Jane on your twinnies

Minkey thanks for the new list, how is life as a lady of leisure (as if !)

Louby all ok here thank you just busy busy, how are you and Katie ?

Charlie, sorry not been around much, hope things are becoming clearer for you x

Any Miss Jules news?

Billie hope you are both ok, we need piccies !!!

Love to 36, Scarlet, Doods, Moom, Elly, Oink, NL, AussieMeg   , Leo, VIL and everyone else I have missed C x


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi ladies,

just wanted to catch up and say hi to you all and your wonderful bumps. 

   Congratulations to Prof Waffle    

Will catch up later with you all,

Manda xxxxx

P.S can I go on the list please EDD 20th August xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all

PW-Congrats on the safe arrival of Nathan

Manda-where have you been until 26weeks?! congrats anyway and welcome!!

Going it alone- excellent news, you will be fine

Charlie-hope you are ok, have you come to terms with the decisions you needed to make?

Candy-I'm glad J is enjoying the sand and mud, Myles walked towards me with a HUGE mouthful of soil the other day, soooo attractive!

We are ok(ish) at the moment, we have all had ear infections and just as I was thinking that that was it, no more illness until the winter months, Myles has started coughing as if he smokes 40 a day  
Does anyone have any idea how I can help him fight off infections, everytime he gets a cold it goes straight to his chest!!!

Oh well I'd better go and do some of my dissertation, yes I know, its a bit boring now hearing about it but it still isn't done!!!

Hope you are all ok, take care

Oink and Piglet
xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Oink - Oli is exacly the same, despite a healthy diet etc. The doctor said that as there is asthma in the family, he is likely to be prone to chest infections every time    Poor lamb sounds like he's been smoking woodbine for years and the coughing wakes him up but I don't want to go through the antibiotics every time, its such a trauma and can't be a good idea.


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi All

Just a quickie to say Congratulations to Gill and DH on the birth of Nathan.  Pleased he's arrived safely and you're now home from hospital.  Sounds like you had the same feeding troubles in hospital as I did - it's much better at home when you're not being watched!!  Abi feeds fine now.

Hi to Miss Jules - you're obviously very busy right now but looking forward to hearing your news.

Candy - I don't know how to post piccies.  If someone can guide me, I'll gladly post a piccie of my angel!

Love to all
Billie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Just wanted to bump this thread up before it falls off the first page - where is everyone?!

Manda - I have put you on the list - congratulations!  Where have you been hiding until now?!

Hope everyone is well!

Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

*Hello!*

*Minkey - *I'm here! How are you, madam and life? Has she gotten through all that lovely food as yet? How is your week going?

*PW -* Hope you and Nathan are doing well and feeding is good. LOL xx

*Manda - *  welcome and better late than never to join in! Congrats hun. I'm pleased you are here and on the list cos then I don't have to freak out about being the one on the list after VIL & Moosey! How are you doing? Still working? how are you feeling?

*Billie - *we'd love to see some piccies, has Candy helped you out? You need to make them small and low resolution then go to gallery at http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/index.php?cat=5 and upload a file, find where it is on your computer and then click on it and click continue and follow the instructions. If the file is too big it will say so and you'll need to make it smaller.
How are you and Abigail? Feeding going well? Are you enjoying your time with her?

*Morgan - *Has hormal day passed? Sorry you feel you are suffering so much with your hormones since birth, anything you can take for it Angus Castus or such like? How are the boys? Still enjoying the swings  ? We didn't get out on the boat in the end as SIL didn't get her act together but instead I saw my friends which was jsut as cool cos she is now pg on her 4th round of clomid - yiipppeeee!
*Re: Illnesses in lil ones* Have you considered seeing a homeopath? One of the girls her has a lil girl who relentlessly had chest infections after a cold and needed antibiotics. She has now gone 5months without any as she is being treated by a homeopath which the girl here was very sceptical about but it appears to be working as it has also cleared up her ecezma too. I know it is the weirdest thing and hard to see how it works plus not overly proven but may be worth a go even if you selft treat from Holland & Barrett with homeopathic or tissue salts. Martha Gowri mentions it in her gentle year book too. What do you think?

*Candy -* Glad you are well and wow you sound busy! What are you up to and how is life for you and lil J? Returing to work and TTC all feeling more managable I hope? I hope you are Ok and life is not being too cruel with people having second bubs and making it hard for you my love 

*Oink -* hello lovey. How are you?  Are you still getting colds and infections too? How is Piglet at mo? I wondered about Homeopathy (see my post with Morgan)? Has tiredness still gotten the better of you or are your feeling a little perkier at mo? How is work? I do hope you are well and life is being good to you.
Sorry I'm not on MSN but will look into it. I feel like I am using a level of detachment with it and sticking it out. Although it is getting easier and I have more good days and can believe it may all turn out OK but have some moments of complete panic and wish I could just have the Amnio. DH found me slumped over Willow's photos yesterday in floods of tears  which was one of the panic moments. My head sometimes feels very full of Bubs / MS issues so I do find it hard to see the wood from the trees and would be even better if the path was clear and lit! I wish I had the happiness, innocence and the feedom to believe that I had last year. 
I'm trying to count the weeks now - three weeks tomorrow! We have a counselling session first (thought it wise) then the scan. I do trust my Fetal Med Consultant and so I am hoping he'll be able to give me every reassurance I need. I have a suspicion he thinks I'm made of strong stuff and wishes to kick me up the **** to tell me to pull myself together but he may not have totally understood how rocked I've been from the last year's happenings.  
So in answer to your question and really sorry to have waffled on some  me - I am having mostly good days but freaking out every now and then ! 
On the postive side, had lovely strong heartbeat on Doppler listening at MW yesterday, always makes me go mushy and lil one is moving a lot more now so much so that Dh can feel lil bits too! 

Only one more day in this place then I'm at home friday and we are then off on holidays Saturday for a week! Yipppeeee! Hoping the weather will be OK, I think I ask too much of the UK! 

LOL  and best wishes to all Bubs, Mummies and bump rubs to fellow bumpers! Charlie xxx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi girls

Just a quickie before the next feed to provide some piccies as requested. Rather than put a gallery here on the site of pictures of Abi, this is the link to our own gallery of her. These pictures were taken last week when she did a lot of smiling!
http://alan-michelle2.smugmug.com/share/wlkAE1nmqJINE

Charlie - thanks for the instructions but I'm being lazy!!! I've just read your post and really feel for you. I have some understanding of what you're going through, but not to the extent that you're suffering. You are an incredibly brave and strong lady, but you're bound to suffer at times it's only natural after everything you've been through. I think you're right to trust your Fetal Med consultant - they are so dedicated and professional and will guide you through this difficult time. Good news on the strong heartbeat and lovely that DH has felt movements too - I remember when my DH first felt Abi move - it was amazing as he hadn't felt Robbie move before. All I can say by way of advice is what helped me - try to think of these good things when you're feeling down. It doesn't make the worry and stress go away, but it does help to reassure you during times of doubt.
Thanks for asking after me and Abi - we're doing okay allbeit somewhat tired - no one warns you about how tired you get! I'm enjoying it all immensely and the feeding is going really well as she's putting on weight.

Sorry but no more personals - just had to respond to Charlie though for obvious reasons. Love to all.
Billie xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Billie - she's so scrummy    

Love to all,
Back later,
Looby xx 

Charlie


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Billie - she is gorgeous, I love it when they sleep with their arms up like that, is so sweet.xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello Billie,

She is wonderful and totally gorgeous! No wonder you are so proud she is a lovely! Cute outfits too.

Thanks so much for taking the time to write a lovely reply when you are so busy with Abi. I really appreciateyour support. Thanx hun.

Lots of love Charlie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Billie thanks for posting the link, she has the most amazing smile, very very beautiful little lady  

Charlie, you are right you are an incredible & brave lady, but there are times when you are going to have to have a good cry after all you have been through and the challenges ahead, with all my heart I pray that its nothing but good news in 3weeks time   I am not going back to work now, my boss has worked something out, I might do they odd 1/2 day or day as and when I feel like it to just keep my hand in, but nothing set and no need to worry about finding a nursery for part of J's care, I am over the moon and feel myself very lucky, infact its not fully sunk in yet.

As for other babies, I am back to normal I think, I guess its the shock of half my group expecting again so soon and knowing its not going to be so simple, actually no, I don't know that, so fingers crossed.

Love to all C x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Just a quickie from me, suffering from sleep deprevation so apologies for any mistakes & slips on this post~! 

Nathan is doing well now, feeding like a demon particularly at night & then refusing to sleep at all. Have now managed to get him to sleep twice for an hour or so but only by holding him whilst in bed & then I'm too terrified to sleep!

Hoping to do our first trip out today in over a week (not since he was born) but I have a feeling it needs to be planned like a military campaign rather than a spur of the moment decision so it's all going to go pear shaped I'm sure 

Wish me luck!"

anyone heard any new from Miss Jules? I'm worried about her as she hasn't posted yet 

Love & hugs to everyone, not up to personals & not sure I'll ever have enough sleep to be fully functional ever again but it's sooooo worth it 

Gill
x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

PW - hugs to you for the lack of sleep  , I promise you it gets better as they get older - for us the first 6 weeks were the worst & then I found things really started to slip into place.  But in the meantime I really sympathise - I am so not pleasant or able to function if I have had no sleep!  

I hope you managed to get out today - once you have done it once or twice it doesn't seem so scary & you get quicker at geting together the millions of things you might need!

Candy - great news about your work - so are you going to become a stay-at-home Mummy like me?  .  I am really enjoying being at home with Agatha, we are having such fun together.

Charlie - no she hsan't eaten all the food yet, I made loads of each & it is all in little portions in the freezer   .  How are you doing? x

NL - I hope you & Thomas are well?

Love to everyone else,

Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello all!

*Candy -* Wow hun that sounds like a good plan to be able to work as and when needed, wonderful. So good to hear the news. Are you Ok for money & mortgage issues now, are those worries lessened by your bosses cunning plan? You feeling better about it all? I'm so sorry for the pain you suffer watching others fall pg so quickly and easily with number 2 . Glad you haven't given up hope that it can still happen naturally but if you need tx again I do hope it all happens quickly and money comes together soon for you. Hey remember to chant my magical mantra - we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant, we can and will get pregnant - several times a day   ! So how is lil J doing? Scooting around the house?

*Looby -* thanx for the hug. How are you? Are you free of illnesses? Is life good for you?

*Professor Waffle -* Oh hun, you do sound understandably knackered  . Did you get out? I hope it was nice to venture out and see the world a little. I'm so pleased you are enjoying it all and that the exahustion is feeling worth it. Keep up the good work you're a true star and a great inspiration.

*Minkey -* I'm so pleased to hear you so happy with your time at home with Agatha. I was joking - I didn't really think she was that much of a hog, wondered if she has left any over for me  and it sounds like she has, when shall come over  ?!!

I'm so happy to be off and away to the Cotswolds from Saturday - a holiday at last - yiipppppeee! I am off tomorrow as managed to clear my desk so washing, ironing and packing for me -oh so worth it though! Plus take my lovely furrball  to the cattery under great protest I expect poor boy won't like going into the nasty basket!! I think a break away from sunny Suffolk and time with just ourselves will do us good. DH's back is much improved from a trip to Osteo a few days ago, so hope he is up to a wee bit of walking (and a far bit of chillin out too)!

I'll try to pop in tomorrow then have the marathon task of catching up with you all when i return - gossip monkies . 
Enjoy a fab week!

 to you all, Charlie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hiya Charlie at all

My little man has had me up a fair bit last night and decided 6am was getting up time, no matter what, gone are the days he would lay in till 8, what bliss, the one good thing about these earlier starts is I can get to places on time lol

My lovely boss has given my DH a payrise to cover what I would have earned working 2 days a week, as he would like me to stay at home as he can see how much it means to me, can hardly believe it myself and am not even sure how to go about thanking him, or even what to say, so if anyone has any ideas would be very grateful, come renewal of mortgage things will still be tight, but no where near as impossible as if this hadn't happened, I guess it hasn't fully sunk in how lucky I am.... I also got a divendend payout of 2.5k which will help enourmously by giving us a little pot incase we need to use it.

As for J, he crawls so very very fast, he pulls himself up on everything, even the things you think he couldn't, he has been crusing round the sofa for a few weeks now and table etc, but its straight legs and side shuffle, he shows no signs of walking (thankfully although I know its very early) if you hold his arms to walk, he sits down, crys or just doesn't do anything, so doesn't have the ability to move legs forwards in walking motion yet, as I am always harping on about, hes the most fun at the moment and is such a little boistourous man !

Hope you have an amazing time and well deserved break in the cotsworlds, don't envy you with the ironing though, I have such a huge mountain to do, but its done on an as needs basis at the moment, we have a wedding on Saturday, one of Jacobs friends mums is getting married and the son is being christened, really looking forward to it, although as ususal, what on earth am i going to wear !

Love to all, anyone heard from Leo ?

Cx


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

hi everyone. thank god it is friday. i do love the weekend. we are out tonight for a chinese so not so good for the figure but i have had a bit of a relapse this week with my healthy eating. had a curry mid week. very naughty. got my period and everything went to pot. also don't feel like excercising as bleeding so heavily now for 6 days so it makes me tired and less motivated.
hope everyone has nice plans for the weekend. shame about the weather being so miserable. rain rain go away come back another day.
charliezoom my husband did the test but it did not work properly as he forget that you have to wait at least2 days after you have last ejaculated....silly man. so a real waste of 90 quid/ i think he was nervous of doing it as well as he was worried there would be a problem again. so i have not tested myself as you do that on day 3 of your period. i will do it next month. i went to my gp and have been referred to a gyno at a private hospital who i saw before when i had my miscarriage and who treated me for my pcos and endo. i will phone today to make an appointment as i hope he would have received my letter by now.x
how is everyone doing> i really must get on here more often to keep up with everyones news.
got to go now but will be back on monday for a longer chat in the evening.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning Bumps and Babes

Sorry haven't posted properly for a while but have been busy working      roll on 5th October which is when I will hopefully finish for my maternity leave, can't come quick enough at the moment.  Shift work is hard going at the moment.

Charlie - Where abouts in the Cotswolds are you off to?  We are off to my parents today who live about 10 miles outside of Gloucester.  

Off to the baby show tomorrow at the NEC with DH and my mum.... um wonder how much money we will spend.... more than we have got I am sure!!!!  Then hopefully taking my 17 month old niece shopping in Cheltenham on Sunday ..... will be good practice for me!!!!

Right had better go and do a bit of ironing, shower and then pack, as DH will be home from work at 2pm.

Take care and hope you all have a fab weekend.  

Moomin
xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girls!
Candy - where's your boss, I'll come and work for him!  Wow, what a gem - that's so good of him.  Could you order him a really nice bottle of wine / whisky or something as a thank you. 

Charlie - have a lovely time in the cotswolds and hope dh's back is ok for a bit of walking.  We went a few years ago and had a lovely time at Bourton-on-the-water.

Billie - she is the cutest pixie, bless her = beautiful.

prof Waff - good luck with your trip out. You are very brave - I was in hospital until the boys were 10 days old so we didn't get out for a while after that and then it was just a little walk up and down the street to 'play' with the buggy.  It's so hard with the sleep in the early days, but it'll get better soon, promise.

Off to lunch in the park with a pal today so hope it stops raining.  ok got to run, oliver has found the cat litter tray   and their lunch is boiling over.......

hi to everyone, sorry for not doing all personals
xxx kirsty


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Sorry for crashing in, but just wanted to send a quick message to Billie.... tried to pm you hinny but your inbox is full! Love the pix of Abi... 

  to Candy, Looby & all you other ladies.

Congrats to Professor Waffle.  

Miss Jules - any news? Getting worried about you now. Hope all's well and that you're just too busy to post... 

Love Molly
x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Thanks for all your wishes, staying right near Bourton! Pretty and hopefully even prettier in the rain  !

Candy - what a fab boss! Posh bottle of plonk from a special wine seller usually goes down well. What a star he is! It will sink in soon hun. Glad some money came in to start the pot if you need it, fingers crossed and mantra chanted for you! Wow J sounds like a speedy chap. He'll get those lil legs motoring soon and be walking by the end of the summer I'm sure  

Scarlet - what are men like! So eager to get those chaps out   Hope your part of the test comes out well and so very sorry that AF came to visit  

Moomin - good to hear from you, have a fab time at the show. We thought of going but timing is a bit pants as we are meeting DH olds in Cotswolds over weekend. Take a hefty credit card with you! I'll prob miss next one in London as bit close to due date hey! Have top weekend, sounds busy!

Morgan - How was the park, did it stay dry?

Love to all have a good week and a fab weekend. Lots of love Charlie xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Oooh Charlie, make sure you go to the model village, it is fab!  it's a tiny weeny version of bourton.  Birdland is good too, if you get there at penguin feeding time  
park was great, thanks - poured with rain but cleared just long enough to have a quick go on the swings  
x k


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Billie - Abi is gorgeous and very photogenic.

Prof Waffle - Nathan is adorable to and soo tiny. Sorry to hear you are so knackered but it really does get better trust me. Hope your trip out went well, it is quite an achievement.

Charlie - Really hope you have a fab hol in the Cotswolds, have only been there once for a couple of days and was just gorgeous. With any luck the weather will brighten up to.

Moomin - how was the baby show?

Keep popping on to see if any news from miss Jules!!!

Getting nervous as am next on list and have meeting with consultatnt on Weds to discuss poss induction as they still thing it is a big baby. Gulp!! Also am aneamic, have protein, glucose and being tested for diabetes so along with spd and peeing every hour through night am quite keen for preg to be over, although always feel like I shouldnt ever moan as feel so grateful to be having a second child. Ds is also really clingy so worrying about him when I go into hospital.

Hope you are all having a great weekend and love to all x x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning all

Well baby show was fab, spent loads of money, jokingly I asked my dad if we could borrow is car as it is an estate, just in case we bought loads - thank goodness we did, as the boot was full      , everything we bought was so much cheaper than the shops.

We managed to get most of our Mamas and Papas bedding - most with at least 20 - 25% off, if not more.  We worked out on everything that we bought we saved a £180 on the full retail price, so we were well impressed!!!

Have got my 16 week scan today and antenatal appointment at the hospital, so looking forward to that, will post again later once I get back.  At work at the moment     eating my breakfast at my desk as have to leave in about 45 mins to get to my appointment - what a time to get there for  08.45am!!!    

Hope you all had a good weekend

Catch you later

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

Not sure if any of you saw me post on the mummies place to chat thread on Friday, I know Louby did, I could have lost Jacob, due entirely to my own carelousness and I still feel incredibley guilty and can't close my eyes without seeing him fall, but finally I can think about it/look at him without crying 50% of the time, god here I go again, so going to sign off and cuddle him, will finsih my post when hes sleeping Cx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Candy,
  
  

I have just posted for you on your thread on parents place to chat.  How is Jacob today?

Minkey xx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

I'm sorry I've been a bit rubbish at posting lately.  Things are pretty busy at work.  I'm leaving in six weeks   and the great news is that I've got another job.  What's more, I currently commute for four hours each day but my new job is one mile from my house    I'll be starting there after my maternity leave (Novemberish).  Luckily, Moosey will be off work with the baby for six months and although I'm sad that I'll only be off for about 12 weeks, it means that when the baby goes to nursery I'll be really nearby.

I'm getting soooo excited about meeting the baby and I'm literally counting the days until it's due (I know I'll be a nightmare if it's overdue!).  

Candy - I'm so sorry to hear about all the stress you went through with Jacob falling down the stairs.  I'm really pleased he's okay and you mustn't blame yourself.  These things happen and it must have been terrifying but he's okay.

Charlie - How are things?  How's your DP doing at the moment?  Not long now until your 20 week scan - I'm sure everything will be fine.  

Oink - thanks so much for the PM you sent me ages ago.  Sorry I haven't got back to you   but it was great to hear your birth story and I am gonna try the waterbirth at home.

I hope everyone else is okay.

Loads of love 

Victoria
xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Wow it's quiet on here - you can tell that Charlie is on holiday   

Candy - hope you & Jacob are OK?

Minkey xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Well it's me again, I am back









Where is everyone?

I am very excited as DH & I are going away on Saturday for two nights without Agatha for our wedding anniversary. We have never both left her for two nights before, but I am looking forward to some chill time with DH







& she will be spoilt rotten at her Gran & Grandpas.

We are going to Leeds for the weekend, which is where we met & I plan to shop!!

I hope everyone is well?

Minkey x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello lovelies,

Hope all is well.

Sorry I haven't been on for ages but have really busy with work and buying our house (our offer was accepted so we are just waiting for surveys, searches etc) had the headache from hell for 2 days and  then was in Cork for a Hen Weekend. Off to Dubai with work this weekend.

Had a midwife appointment yesterday and got to hear the heartbeat - how amazing!

Sorry no time for personals but just wanted to let you all know that I am still here is spirit and thinking about you. 

D x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks to all for your concern, my little man seems to be ok following the accident and is still interested in the stairs   he has however not been himself since last Thursday and since MOnday has had very high temps, clinging onto me and being all cuddly, something that Jacob is not normally keen on as he wants to explore, the doctor said it was not connected to the fall and that maybe he had a viral infection, however yesterday I found a littel sharp point of a tooth at the bootom, so am wondering if all this worry has been because of teething, Jacob is 10 1/2 months old and this will be his first tooth.

Hoping he doesn't have to go through this pain and discomfort for such long periods for every tooth  

Wow Doods you are keeping busy, great news about hearing teh heartbeat so magical isn'y it.

Minkey, love the new photo shes growing too fast ! its our anniversary on Saturday to, the 27th, but we are just going to ahve a meal out after I put J to bed, my mum will be babysitting, apart from meeting the IUI girlies a couple of times, we have only been out once without Jacob and that was to a chairty do we couldn't get out out.

VIl this new job soudns just perfect congratulations !!! 

LOve to all C x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Candy - glad to hear that Jacob has recovered - it could well be teething that caused his recent symptoms, some babies can really suffer with it, a temperature & general not themselves is pretty common & certainly how Agatha becomes when a tooth comes in  .  Still - first tooth, how exciting!!

Can't stop - packing to do for our weekend away  

Have a good one everyone,

Minkey x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Sorry just a quickie 

To wish Minkey & DH a lovely weekend   

Love to all 
Looby xxx 

Ps Hope you've had a lovely relaxing week Charlie -  Welcome back


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all
I haven't disappeared but have been sucked into the land of degrees and dissertations, AGAIN!!!!!!

I really don't think I will be able to finish it, I think I have a total of 5 yrs to complete but really really want to have it done!

Myles doesn't appear to have any specific ailment at the moment but has been incredibly clingy for about 4 days now, his molars are coming through so maybe it is that and we played with some children 2 wks ago that developed chicken pox 5 days later, so maybe its that, I wish I knew!

Sorry for no personals but I should really be doing some words as we speak, Myles is at a friends house so I have some time but I'm a bit worried that if he is getting chicken pox, she hasn't had it, she'll never speak to me again!

Hope you are all ok, I will try to be more committed to you all when the bl**dy thing is finished, or it finishes me, either way it has to go!

Take care
Oink x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Charlie you back yet ? hope you had a well deserved good break, Minkey hope you are both having a great ciple of nights, turns out that it was two teeth that Jacob had coming through, so double the trouble.

Went to my aunties today and couldn't believ it when she asked if Jacob had got over his recent accident ..... arghhhhhhhhhh what on earth is my mum telling people for ! not amused

Love to all


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello All,

i will attempt to catch up on the gossip - was very quiet without me to gabble on then!?!  

Happy Bank Hols to you all!

Candy - sweetheart   Sorry lil man scared you so much with his - gossiped by your naughty mother  - accident. Don't beat yourself up too much hun. How are you all doing? I hope teeth are gonna come through easily. 
How are you doing? Did you sort gift for boss ok, has it sunken in yet that you don't have the work worry? I hope all is good with you despite the above. x

VIL - top news on job, well done you, congrats! You'll be well glad to get rid of that Commute, where are you working at mo? I bet you cannot wait to meet lil one! Not too long now. Get eating lots of spicy foods / pineapple etc then so it comes on time  ! Hey I so hope that you being in hospital coincides with one of my trips to cambs hospital - I can come and coo at lil one and bring you chocs  ! How are you feeling and how is bumpy doing?

Looby - good to hear from you, love the pic! Ta for mess on Forget-me-not      

Minkey - Good weekend   ? Leeds sounds fab - how was the shopping? Soz to not be here to natter!  to you both, I hope you had a wonderful time and lots of  and good food to celebrate.

Doods - wow so good to hear that lil heatbeat isn't it?! I go so gooey. How are you busy lady? I hope work trip to Dubai goes well. So pleased the house is moving in right direction for you, exciting   !

Oink - Oh hun that dissertation hell is with you good and proper then? I hope that chocs and a wee   help it go well. Sorry it is not so fabulous for Myles to be teething those big ole ones, poor fella. So does he have Chicken Pox too, oh my?! Lots of hugs from me   to him (and you!). 

Moomin - So glad you had a great time at the babyshow. How was your weekend with family before/afterwards? How did the 16wk scan go? How are you feeling? I hope all is good with you hun. 

We had a good time, a bit wet (under statement!) but a lovely break, slept loads, relaxed lots, talked tons and walked and shopped a fair bit too. Wicked amount of clothes from H&M Mamma range - a girl gotta shop! Ate too much and consequently **** has expanded, must do more squats in yoga and hit the gym to tighten up  
Must fly!

LOL to you all, Charlie xxx

PS Now gettin bigger kicks from B.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Was wet wasn't it Charlie, glad it didn't ruin your break Charlie, glad you got some nice clothes, I haven't officially thanked him yet, waiting for 1st pay cheque so its real, don't think it will sink in till then either to be honest.

Love to all Cx


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Well, better late than never. This is a quick update to let you all know that I gave birth to a little girl called Rosie on 4th May weighing 7lb 11oz. 

So any IUI girls who are viewing the boards wondering whether their next treatment will work should know that it definitely can. It was attempt number five (our last one before considering IVF) but she's wailing in the kitchen next door and is living proof that the odds aren't as bad as some people make out.

She's gorgeous of course (apart from when she's been screaming for any length of time) and me and DH couldn't imagine what we did before she came along.

Will update the relevant board with my birth story. Nothing too gory and it's good to let the heavily pregnant amongst you know that you can push them out first time round without too much damage or trauma. 

Must dash and attend to a wailing Rosie!

Good luck to you all wherever you are in your journey!!

Katie


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello Katie!

*Congrats on the birth of Rosie!! *

Glad all went well with the birth and so hope that life continues well as you get to know wach other more over the coming weeks.

Lots of love Charlie xxx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Katie

Congratulations on the birth of Rosie!!  Glad you're enjoying her - they're brilliant (but tiring) aren't they!

Billie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Katie,

Congratulations to you on the birth of Rosie!!

        ​
Minkey xx[br]Posted on: 31/05/06, 08:28Updated list for Rosie!

Mummies  

Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05 
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
LoubyLou - Katie Rose born 19/10/05 
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal - Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06

Bumps  

Miss Jules - EDD 18/05/06
Tomsmummy - EDD 19/06/06 
VIL and Moosey - EDD 31/07/06
MandaW - EDD 20/08/06
Charliezoom - EDD 25/10/06
Shazia - EDD 26/10/06
Doods28 - EDD 02/11/06
Moomin - EDD 06/11/06
Leonora - EDD 08/12/06
Sweetcheeks - EDD
Veronica - EDD
Britta - EDD
Elly - EDD
Going it Alone - EDD
Donna - EDD

Minkey x[br]Posted on: 31/05/06, 08:31Hi Everyone,

Thanks for all you good wishes, we had a lovely couple of nights in Leeds without Agatha - two was enough though, I was very ready to come home on Monday. We did loads of shopping for clothes for ourselves - something so hard to do when Agatha is with us & had lots to eat & drink. Fab!

Charlie - glad you enjoyed your week away

Oink - hope you are ploughing through your work 

Off to the gym, hope everyone is well.

Minkey x

PS - apologies seems to be adding 3 seperate posts into one??


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Hope all mummies, babies and bumps are doing well. 

First day back at work after Dubai and I have a cold so I'm not with it at all but trying to catch up with the news.

Katie -     Congratulations on the arrival of Rosie.

Candy - sorry to hear about your mums big mouth they are all the same (shame we will probably turn into them some day). I hope Jacob is coping ok with his teething.

Minkey - Glad you and DH had a good break and hope Agathas new teeth aren't bothering her too much.

Oink - Good luck with the dissertation and hope Myles is doing better.

Charlie - Glad you had a nice relaxing break. Are you all kitted out with maternity clothes now? I bought some stuff off e-bay but it all seems very big at the mo. I am mostly in normal clothes but bigger sizes. Lol at expanded **** - I'm beginning to wonder if that's where my bump has gone.  It must be lovely to feel the baby kicking. I'm still waiting to feel bubs moving - have had a couple of little things which might be movement but nothing definite - getting a bit worried. Are you still getting sharp pains too? When is your 20 week scan? I have mine next week (at 19 weeks) so hope bubs is doing a dance or something this time.

 to Moomin, Shazia, Sarah, Morgan, Scarlet, VIL & Moosey, Billie, Louby, Tomsmummy, PW and anyone I've missed.

D x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello Doods,

Glad your back safe and sound, how was Dubai? 
How are you? How is work?
I had to stop my larger normal clothes at 18wks it is tricky though isn't it was mat clothes can be huge for a while?! I've still got some bits from Willow's pg and some bits donated from friends but enjoyed a spree at H&M  - so cheap  ! 
What day is your scan? Mine is on Thursday at 11.30am (& Friday as I get a cheeky extra one to help calm me down and reassure me etc). I'm sure you'll see tons of good stuff from bubs, lots of movement, they have a habit of touching their face alot at that stage which is lovely to see. Are you finding out the gender of your lil bundle?
I'm sure the feelings and sensations you are getting are from bubs, I could feel flutterings from 11-12wks (13-14 with Willow) and deffo kicks and shuffles in last few weeks, it is a similar feeling to trapped wind but at front of you, you know it is bubs cos intestines are not at front anymore as are pushed to side (I saw mine all pushed out of way at 12wk scan - wierd to see)! Dh can feel kicks through my tummy - he loves it  .
How are the housie bits going all moving on nicely I hope?

Take it easy.

Love to all!

Charlie xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Charlie,

Dubai was good but very hot. It is a nice city and very safe but so built-up and there are more buildings going up everywhere. Got some time by the pool but put on factor 30 the first day to be safe and didn't get any tan at all   . Got a bit on the second day though   . 

I am good. Sickness seems to be going and bump is getting a bit bigger - haven't seen DP for a week so we'll see if he notices a change. You must have a nice big bump - I can't wait to look more PG than fat!

I bought a dress from Ebay for a wedding in August (I have loads of weddings this year and 2 with the same group of friends so don't want to pay a fortune on outfits) which is size 8-10 maternity and is huge - can't imagine I'll ever fit it never mind by August!

House stuff is going well but held up waiting for the survey on Friday. Still hoping to move at the end of June tho. We are going to look at furniture this weekend (might sneak a look at baby stuff too). 

Snap - my scan is Next Thursday at 11.20. Lets hope we both get lots of good news. DP and I decided not to ask the gender but we don't mind if we find out 'accidentally'. What have you decided? It must be lovely for DH to feel the kicks - we can't wait for that stage.

Take care,

D x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Just a quick message to see if anyone has heard from Miss Jules Worried about her as she hasn't posted.

Nathan is now doing well, has regained birth weight & put on a further 8 1/2 oz which is really good. His measurements are all in keeping with his weight which again is great news. HV still wants to weigh him weekly though as he is still so small.

Thinking of taking him to a cranial osteopath as we had a foreceps delivery & I think it's part of the reason he's so unsettled at night. last night he grizzled all night long although he did sleep, I didn't as I was worried he was going to wake up. I think he suffers from bad tummy wind as he farts for England - it's not colic as he's not screaming or drawing his legs up to his chest.

Gill
x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Doods- oh how spooky that we are same time as each other. Sure all will go well for you hun. 
We are finding out gender we found out with Willow and I think it is important for us to help with the bonding as it has been so stressful so far. 
 laughed at your massive mat wedding outfit! It'll fit soon enough hun. Exciting to get lots of weddings in and when PG - all that attention - enjoy it  ! Bump will explode more in next few weeks the spurt from 19 to 24wks is quite substantial so wait for it hun, you'll deffo look pregnant soon! We still haven't told the masses (work guys and close family & friends know) so I'm quite glad to still be able to hide it  . 
You'll get lots of kicks soon too. Bet DP will see bump growth and be shocked - that'll reassure you too. So glad sickness is getting outta there now, are you feeling better for that?
Have you much planned for the weekend, weather is meant to be good isn't it?

Gill - so good to hear from you. My friend had a Vantouse and so took bubs to Cranial, it was helpful. He didn't settle well so it was good to have that to help him. Is there one that is good and highly reccommended in your area? 
Still no news on Miss Jules - worrying isn't it?
Top that Nathan has re-gained birth weight. I guess it is also good that they are keeping an eye on him, he'll soon pile on the pounds they are usually hungry monsters if they are a little lighter weight.
You OK?

How is everyone then, very quiet on here? Minkey where are you and all the others?

LOVE to you all, Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello!

Went to the farm this morning with my friends & their children but it rained   .  So we came back here for a picnic lunch & it was carnage!  My house is not built for 5 children  .  They have all gone now & Agatha is asleep - it has taken my 1/2 hour to clear up .

I don't like half term!  All Agatha's activities are cancelled & everywhere else is packed .

I hope the weather is better at the weekend, we have loads of gardening to do.

Doods - I couldn't feel any proper movement until about 22 weeks, but once it starts it's great.

Charlie & Doods - can't believe your scans are the same day/time.  Good luck to you both, esp Charlie xxxx

Hope Miss Jules is OK & just very busy with her new addition

Minkey x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello again,

It has one very quiet on here - hope that everyone is out enjoying the sun  .

PW - good to hear from you and to see your lovely photo of Nathan - he is gorgeous. Glad that he is doing well and putting on weight. Hope the Cranial helps him to settle. Still no news from Miss Jules and lots of people worried about her. Hopefully she is just enjoying her little one too much to bother with us   .

Charlie - It must be getting hard to hide your bump now - I don't think I'm that big but I got told I was 'thickening up' today at work   . Are you going to tell people after your scan next week? 

What have you got planned for the weekend? DP and I are going to look at furniture one day as our vendors want to sell us some of theirs but we think that are asking too much - hoping to go into some baby shops for a look too   . Might get out somewhere if the weather is nice.

Hi Minkey - sounds like you have been busy. I'll be Agatha had a ball with all those kids to play with. Thanks for the reassurance about the movement - it is always nice to hear different experiences and you have out my mind at rest.

 to all the other pg ladies out there - where are you hiding?

 to mummies and babies.

D x


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi All

Just a quickie from me - I too keep looking to see if Miss Jules has posted.  As Doods suggests, hopefully she's just too busy with her new addition to be bothering with the likes of us!!

PW - Nathan sounds like he's doing well.  Abi is putting lots of weight on too and I'm looking forward to her being weighed next week to find out how much.  I laughed at the wind thing too - Abi is just the same.  Perhaps her and Nathan are destined to be together - even if he will be her toy boy!!

Charlie and Doods - I remember the middle time so well when you're not quite in maternity clothes but bursting out of everything else!!  Make the most of it - you'll soon not just be filling those maternity clothes but bursting out of them too!!!  Enjoy!!!  All the best for your scans - Charlie for finding out if it's a   or a   and Doods for your surprise unless it's obvious!

All the best to everyone else - I'm just shirking my interview prep being on here and must return to it.  After tomorrow I can relax and enjoy my beautiful baby 100% without interview distractions.

Love Billie and Abi xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Billie,

Just a quickie to say   with the interview.

D x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Minkey - So glad you had a wonderful time away and got some time to shop for you. How is the gym going? Did you get lots of lovely clothes, new wordrobe?! Oh you sound so frazzled from you hectic day yesterday - bet it was worth it to see Agatha enjoy it so much?! Got a good weekend planned?

Billie - so good to hear from you and that Abi is doing well.  How are you? Good luck with the interview - let us know how it goes. Thanx for your best wishes.

Oink - how is dissertation hell going? Are you all well at mo? Love to you & piglet x

Candy - How are you hun? All good with Jacob this week, how are the teeth doing?

Doods - Have fun looking at furniture - and baby bits - all very exciting! So pleased that house bits are going well, did your survey get sorted ok? We are hoping to go to Strawberry Fair in Cambridge tomorrow it's a music one day event bit like the greenfields at Glastonbury - quite laid back and hippy ish. Hope that the weather holds out and is nice. We'll tell the remainding people when we feel comfy enough, hopefully we'll feel reassured enough after the 20wk scans not to need an amnio and can find a way to stay calm for the next 20wks. 

Have a good one all - got much planned?

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello

Just a quickie to say hope everyone has a great weekend   .

Charlie - enjoy Strawberry Fair - sounds good and hopefully you'll get nice weather for it.

Billie - Hope the interview went well.

D x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all
just a very quick message as I have lots of words to write and Piglet is likely to wake up anytime soon!

Dissertation hell is getting worse, the panic is setting in and I can't concerntrate for the fear of not being able to finish in time  

I am applying for an extension but even that is only for 2 wks, aaarrrggghhh! 

Myles has another chest infection and tonsilitis too, poor little man! He hasn't got a voice and keeps squeaking, its so sad! He's been in bed for over an hour, he must be knackered!

Speak to you all when I am back in normal land!

Love
Oink and piglet (cough cough!)
x

PS new picture in gallery!


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Girls

Thanks for your good luck wishes.  Not sure how today went - it's difficult to say really.  I wasn't prepared for some of the questions but hey ho what do they expect when breast feeding and nappy changing are all that I'm interested in at the mo!!  Abi wanted a feed just as I was leaving the house so I had to put her in the car crying and hope for the best - fortunately she settled but was starving poor love by the time I was finished.  Anyway, the good thing is that it's over and now I'm free to enjoy the rest of my maternity leave without any further interruption!

Oink - I really don't know how you're managing a dissertation honey - preparing for today was bad enough.  Good luck with the rest of it.

DH started a weeks holiday today and we're off to the lake district tomorrow for a few days.  Abi has her 8 week check when we get back and then it's her christening next weekend.  I may not be around as I'll be away and then fairly busy, so all the very best to everyone!

Love and hugs Billie xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

Fingers crossed Billie, hope you have a lovely time away as a family andthat the christening goes well, we will need photos xx

MissjUles, am really starting tow orry now, with all my heart I hope that when you reappear its nothing but good news   

Oink sorry Myles is poorly again.

Louby you never gave me the dates of when Katie is coming over to play with Master J, we went to see Triciah yesterday and had a  wonderful time, she has a perfect garden for kids to play as it has a huge decked area and so many toys, Shona is the most beautiful little girl, with lovely blue eyes, think J was quite smitten, they were talking to each other.

Ok this was going to be a long one, but Jacob has decided enough is enough, back soon Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Haven't been able to post for a while pregnancy is making me really poorly - Not that I am complaining as I know how lucky I am and to have twins to! I just never though be pregnant would be this tough. Being made worse as my emplyer is a b***h and is making everything difficult and in my eyes bullying me!

Glad to hear everyone is doing so well with there bumps and new arrivals. I am still tryign to learn everyones names - I will get there honest!

Miss Jules I hope everything is ok? we are all very worried

Charlie incase I don't get back online next week I hope all goes well on thursday I can't imagine what you are feeling. I'll be thinking of you.

I had a scan on friday and everything is fine with the twins   next scan is the 31st July and hopefully I'll be able to findout the sex's

Donna xx

p.s EDD is the 5th December - can I go on the list please


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Here you go Donna!

Mummies                  
   
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05 
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
LoubyLou - Katie Rose born 19/10/05 
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal – Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06


Bumps              

Miss Jules - EDD 18/05/06
Tomsmummy - EDD 19/06/06 
VIL and Moosey – EDD 31/07/06
MandaW - EDD 20/08/06
Charliezoom  - EDD 25/10/06
Shazia - EDD 26/10/06
Doods28 - EDD 02/11/06
Moomin - EDD 06/11/06
Donna - EDD 05/12/06
Leonora - EDD 08/12/06
Sweetcheeks  - EDD
Veronica - EDD
Britta - EDD
Elly - EDD
Going it Alone - EDD

Can't stop we are enjoying the gorgeous weather!  

Minkey x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks for adding me to the list  

I hope this weather lasts, its lovely and has really perked me up

Donna xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home this way >>>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,59553.0.html

H xxx


----------

